# What was required for you to get your CCW permit?



## Thanatos

Just curious, what did you have to do in your state or county (if its not the same all across the state for some reason) to get your concealed carry permit? Did they take your picture, fingerprint you, interview required, etc? How often do you have to renew?

Here in Alabama (Lee County for me), I was actually able to submit my application online through the Lee County Sheriff's Office website. Took all the usual info, had to put down why I wanted a permit to carry, and also the serial number of the weapon. 

The site said it would take about 5 days to process then I could call LCSO and see if it was ready. Sure enough, 5 days later I picked it up. Oddly enough, no fingerprinting, photograph, or anything like that. Gave them my $20 fee and was on my way. Initially it is just a paper slip, but about a week or two later I got a hard plastic card, much like a driver's license. It has my picture and vitals (height, weight, eye color, etc), all of which they had to have pulled from DMV, name and address, permit number, and specifically states "Concealed Pistol Permit" and on the back says authorized to carry a handgun concealed on or about his person or in a vehicle. I have to renew every year, which I don't really mind as its only $20 and I can renew by mail.

Was it this easy for everyone else? I would assume not....I've seen that some states require a class, etc...just curious to see how the experience was for others.


----------



## Todd

NC: 8 hour class followed by written and shooting tests. Costs about $100. Pass all that get a certificate to take to Sherrif. Fill out application at Sherrif, give them certificate and $85. Go to the office next door for prints. That runs about $10 for electronic prints. Wait, wait, wait. 90 days later, pick up permit. 

I do have a FL permit as well in anticipation of our move back, but all I did was send them the copy of my NC certificate, a notarized application, a set of prints, and the money. About a month later got my permit in the mail. The FL members will have to answer on what the class and shooting was like, although from what I gather from my mother's husband, it is kind of a joke.


----------



## johnr

To my pleasant surprise, Guilford County processed my application in 60 days. Just picked up my permit at the end of Sept after applying at the end of July.

the $100 class fee included a membership at the local range.

John


----------



## chris441

Fulton County Georgia was pretty simple with exception the fact I had to go into downtown Atlanta during busy times (I live in Alpharetta which is about 25 miles north of downtown, but its still Fulton County). Anyways, go to probate court to fill out app ($20) and then head over to the police station across the street to get finger printed ($65) and then hopefully it shows up in 90 days. Its only been a few weeks now.


----------



## bruce333

chrisbradley441 said:


> ...head over to the police station across the street to get finger printed ($65) ...


Wow, and I thought $10 was a lot...was that electronic or paper and ink?


----------



## chris441

bruce333 said:


> Wow, and I thought $10 was a lot...was that electronic or paper and ink?


Sorry I did miss-type that number, it should be $45, not $65, but still expensive. It was electronic.


----------



## hawcer

Background check,fingerprinted and $50 for local fees and $75 state fees....that's for a Lifetime permit.


----------



## dosborn

Here in MO you must take the NRA certified class ($75), take that to the SO and $100, they took fingerprints and got an ID across the street at the DMV ($15). From the time I took the class and got the info/cash to the County was about 45 days. I have to renew it every 3 years (another $100) or it will expire and have to start all over to get it back.

They did not ask what I was going to carry or interview me. They did not state that they needed to or were going to interview me, however when I was there they took me to a back office where about 3 people had desks and they chated with me like a nomal Joe. This may have been their way of seeing if I was all there. It was all good. They carry M&P's and Glocks (may a few others) by the way.


----------



## mike#9

In Florida you have to take the CCW class typically....but is some cases they take other safety courses. For instance, I had to take the Hunter's Safety Course when I started hunting when I was young. That is an exceptable safety course for CCW, so all I had to to was send in the application with a copy of my hunter's safety card. Application was $115 plus $20 or so for electonic fingerprints.


----------



## dpdtc

Great Country of Texas.

8 or 10 hours of class don't remember which, written exam, shooting accuracy exam, fingerprinted in class, send application with $140 ($70 Veteran for me :smt1099), background check by DPS a six month wait and it showed up in the mail.
Class was $120 Fee was $70 which was $190 and have to renew in 2013 with a renewal fee again $35 for Veteran:smt1099 or $70 for standard issue. Being a veteran actually pays off sometimes.


----------



## Thanatos

Wow.....Alabama is ridiculously simple compared to some other states. Not sure if thats a good thing or not though. It doesn't concern me that much, but I can't help but think it might be better if Alabama required at least a safety course or proof that you've taken one before. 5 days and $20 seems a bit too easy in comparison to what some of you were required to do...


----------



## dosborn

Thanatos said:


> Wow.....Alabama is ridiculously simple compared to some other states. Not sure if thats a good thing or not though. It doesn't concern me that much, but I can't help but think it might be better if Alabama required at least a safety course or proof that you've taken one before. 5 days and $20 seems a bit too easy in comparison to what some of you were required to do...


For CCW or to just buy the gun?


----------



## SaltyDog

Thanatos said:


> Wow.....Alabama is ridiculously simple compared to some other states. Not sure if thats a good thing or not though. It doesn't concern me that much, but I can't help but think it might be better if Alabama required at least a safety course or proof that you've taken one before. 5 days and $20 seems a bit too easy in comparison to what some of you were required to do...


The course taken in other States would be nice since I know this is what stops the reciprocity from State to State - at least in Ohio. I look at the Ohio reciprocity list and at the States not listed on it and they all have one thing in common - no firearms class requirement. That is good for the State but not good if you want to travel around the Country.

Anyway OH is about the same as NC - take a 12 hour class, $100 - submit paperwork and get a photo taken, fingerprinted, at the local Sheriffs office and about 2 weeks later they call - you have to personally pick up the permit - went down and payed $55 and picked up the permit. After that I sent in to PA for a mail in non-resident permit which allows me to carry in other States not recognizing the OH permit. That was another $20. Note you have to already have a conceal carry permit in your State to get the non-resident CC permit in PA and you have to send proof.


----------



## Thanatos

dosborn said:


> For CCW or to just buy the gun?


You mean about requiring a class? I was referring to getting the CCW permit. Not to say that you shouldn't know what you're doing ANY time you have a firearm anywhere in your possession, but I believe carrying in public is a different animal than simply keeping a gun in your home for protecting your family. However, if a class is required for the CCW permit, it can focus on things besides safety...such as the specifics of the CC laws for your state, where you can and can't carry, basics of defensive shooting, etc, etc.

Do you think it should be required just to buy the gun in the first place? I can see where the safety factor comes into play, but I think requiring a class just to buy it might be a tad excessive. I mean, lets say you were buying it as a gift...then you wouldn't be the one needing the class.

I thought about getting one of those non-resident permits from another state, so that I could carry in states that don't honor Alabama's permit...but the only states I ever go to are here in the South, and they all honor my permit. Except South Carolina...still not sure why they don't honor mine.


----------



## dosborn

Thanatos said:


> You mean about requiring a class? I was referring to getting the CCW permit. Not to say that you shouldn't know what you're doing ANY time you have a firearm anywhere in your possession, but I believe carrying in public is a different animal than simply keeping a gun in your home for protecting your family. However, if a class is required for the CCW permit, it can focus on things besides safety...such as the specifics of the CC laws for your state, where you can and can't carry, basics of defensive shooting, etc, etc.
> 
> Do you think it should be required just to buy the gun in the first place? I can see where the safety factor comes into play, but I think requiring a class just to buy it might be a tad excessive. I mean, lets say you were buying it as a gift...then you wouldn't be the one needing the class.
> 
> I thought about getting one of those non-resident permits from another state, so that I could carry in states that don't honor Alabama's permit...but the only states I ever go to are here in the South, and they all honor my permit. Except South Carolina...still not sure why they don't honor mine.


My question was, is it that easy/simple to get a CCW in your state? I think as long as you are not a felon or have not commited a violent crime you should be able to buy a handgun with a quick background check. I think the CCW should require a class in all states. There are some people that should take it for the saftey of people around them. I know a few people (nobody here.....yet) that should NOT have a permit. They are not violent just ignorant.

I think it's near the same for hunters education. If you are going to carry or handle a firearm in public (off of your own property) you should take some sort of saftey class with a certified instructor. Kids especially. This is all just my opinion.


----------



## Thanatos

I totally agree with you dosborn. Safety is important period when it comes to own firearms. And I too know a few people who should not have a permit, but do. Actually, one in particular I am not comfortable with her having a gun period, but thats another story entirely.

And yes, it really is that simple to get one. This is what I had to fill out.

Lee County, AL Pistol Permit

As you can see, there is a button at the bottom of the form which allows you to submit it online via the LCSO website.

It costs only $20, which you pay when you pick it up, and there is a minimum of 5 days for processing. No fingerprinting, no class, nothing. They processed it in 5 days....was there to pick it up on the 6th day after I applied for it. Renewal every year by mail.

I guess it may take longer for some to get theirs, but I haven't got anything on my record, not even a traffic ticket, so I guess my squeaky clean background helped me get it quick.

I really do think there should be a class...


----------



## falchunt

Williams County Ohio requires a 10 hour NRA basics course ( I paid $80) which provides you with a certificate that you must show the SO, whom you have to pay $55 for them to do your background check, take your picture, and digitally scan your fingerprints. I picked up my plastic ID card 14 days later exactly.

I will add though that around here the NRA course is usually closer to $150.


----------



## funkypunk97

NY depends a lot on what county you live in. In my county it was an application with 4 in county references who can verify they know you and your character. Two sets of finger prints, one to state, one to FBI, are part of the application. Pictures are taken, DL is copied. You answer some questions about yourself and those in your household. 

Then you turn all that in, and pay your $100 and wait about 6 months or less. Then you are interviewed by a state police investigator, then it goes to the county judge for determination. You either get an "ownership" permit, a "concealed carry" permit with restrictions, or you get a CC permit with NO restrictions. 

Then you can get your 24-hour coupon to go buy a gun of your choice (as long as it has only 10 round capacity) then you go to the county clerk and get the new handgun put on your permit. THEN you can FINALLY go pick your gun up at the store.

Oh yeah.....then you must take and pass (a grade of 90 or higher) the basic NRA handgun safety course within one year or they will pull your permit. 

Yeah, NY is fun......:smt1099


----------



## SaltyDog

falchunt said:


> Williams County Ohio requires a 10 hour NRA basics course ( I paid $80) which provides you with a certificate that you must show the SO, whom you have to pay $55 for them to do your background check, take your picture, and digitally scan your fingerprints. I picked up my plastic ID card 14 days later exactly.
> 
> I will add though that around here the NRA course is usually closer to $150.


You know Falchunt I thought my course was also 10 hours 8 class 2 hour range but the State must have upped the time. I just read it at the AG web site and they say 12 hours now.


----------



## The Reaper

Man 12 hours for the permit????? thats insane!

I'm looking to get mine soon here in FL and I've heard like 15 different things on whats involved. Some say its like 250 by the time its all said and done adn 12 hr classes...others have said it 65 and you sit in a class for a few hours then shoot one round at a range and get your permit, and others have said its like 100 and its a 6 hr class. 

I'm so confused that I don't know who to call haha


----------



## kg333

Thanatos said:


> Just curious, what did you have to do in your state or county (if its not the same all across the state for some reason) to get your concealed carry permit? Did they take your picture, fingerprint you, interview required, etc? How often do you have to renew?
> 
> Here in Alabama (Lee County for me), I was actually able to submit my application online through the Lee County Sheriff's Office website. Took all the usual info, had to put down why I wanted a permit to carry, and also the serial number of the weapon.
> 
> The site said it would take about 5 days to process then I could call LCSO and see if it was ready. Sure enough, 5 days later I picked it up. Oddly enough, no fingerprinting, photograph, or anything like that. Gave them my $20 fee and was on my way. Initially it is just a paper slip, but about a week or two later I got a hard plastic card, much like a driver's license. It has my picture and vitals (height, weight, eye color, etc), all of which they had to have pulled from DMV, name and address, permit number, and specifically states "Concealed Pistol Permit" and on the back says authorized to carry a handgun concealed on or about his person or in a vehicle. I have to renew every year, which I don't really mind as its only $20 and I can renew by mail.
> 
> Was it this easy for everyone else? I would assume not....I've seen that some states require a class, etc...just curious to see how the experience was for others.


Whew, that is easy...I like it, though. I know many of people here support classes and tougher restrictions on who is allowed to have a CCW permit in order to weed out the idiots, but IMO, the 2nd Amendment does specify the right to "keep and _bear_ arms", and we should be as reluctant to restrict the latter as we are the former.

Anyways, on topic, I haven't gotten my CCW yet, but Kentucky requires a course lasting no more than 8 hours, including at least 11/20 rounds of live fire hitting a target, and a $60 dollar application fee. I'm unaware as to whether fingerprints are required.

KG


----------



## SIGness

I see no one has chimed in here from Michigan so here's the process beginning to end.

1.) Take CPL or equivalent NRA approved class.
2.) After completing classroom course. A range qualification course is to be completed. 20 simultaneous center mass shots consecutively. You miss one of the 20, you start over. 
3.) Upon completion of above requirement "Cert" is issued on premiss.
4.) Get Passport quality photo
5.) Go to county clerks office, apply for CPL ($115 fee)
6.) After you've recieved your reciept from the clerks office. Take it to your Sheriff's office and you'll be printed at that time. LEO depends on your location. Prints could cost up to $15.
7.) Wait - (They give you a web addy to check status with unique password)
8.) Date is set, for review of CPL licensing board. (Usually a county sheriff rep., Dist. Attny Rep, and State Police rep. 3 person board)
9.) Your day is called to be in front of the board.
10.) They ask you basically the same questions as you were on the application form.
11.) Denial or approval on the spot. If approved, your license is issued right then and there before you walk out the door.

The questions on the application are as follows: Have you ever been a.... felon, convicted of domestic violence, issue any PPO against you, been dis-honorably discharged from the Military, drunk driving, no more the 2 driving on suspended or subsequent offenses in the last 8 years, history of mental illness. There are more, but off the top of my head I can't remember them all. But there is about 5 pages of misdemeanors and felonys that would exclude you. And lastly "what is your reason for acquiring a CPL"?

Basically to sum it up in a nutshell in Michigan, if you can legally purchase the handgun. You can basically get your CPL free and clear. They ask you the same exact questions when applying for a purchase permit for a handgun in Michigan. Everyone must get a purchase permit to purchase a handgun in Michigan, or equivalent for CPL holders.


----------



## kg333

SIGness said:


> And lastly "what is your reason for acquiring a CPL"?


I've heard of this question coming up during applications in several "shall issue" states...anyone know why they ask this question? It seems that if they are restricted by law from approving or denying your application based on the answer, it's more of a liability than a help to ask.

KG


----------



## bftiedt

I dont know if its been posted or not but here is what is needed to get a handgun permit in Tennessee.

1.Take an 8hr gun class and pass both a written and shooting test. Prices for this vary but there is one place near me that gives them every weekend for $60.

2. You then have to go down to the DMV and give them a $115 application fee that is non-refundable. You then have to get fingerprinted and a pic taken.

3. Wait 2-3 months to get your permit.


----------



## PilotAlso

I just finished my CCP application for Florida. I took a four hour class with an additional one hour range time with instructor.

I thought the classroom part was great. Went into detail regarding Florida "Castle Doctrine", handgun safety, and basic handgun functioning. The instructor brought a few different types of weapons to inspect and compare. After that, we discussed some scenarios.

Total costs.

$70.00 for class which included picture, documents for application, and certificate of course completion. http://www.flconcealedpermit.com/ (moderators please remove this link if it is against board rules)
$117.50 for state application fee
$5.00 for fingerprinting (electronic) at the Orange County Sherrif office.


----------



## NMpops

Background check, photos, fingerprints, 3 month wait and about $150 in fees for life time permit. Plus you must take approved training or show you already have done so. (New York)


----------



## dondavis3

Texas 10 hour class followed by written and shooting tests.background check,fingerprinted picture - Costs about $100 to $125

:smt1099


----------



## Atroxus

My CC permit cost me $60, a set of fingerprints and a background check, followed by a couple weeks of waiting.


----------



## Redwolf

NC 8 hour class, 95 dollars(10 for finger printing) + the price for the class.
AL show my Military ID oh yes 25 dollars a year.


----------



## MonsterB

NH, filled out a 2 page form that took about 5 mins, had to list 3 references but thats about it.....took 20hrs total, dropped it off on Wednesday at 5pm and had it in my hands around noon the next day.....no ref's were checked, cost 10$ for 4 years.....amazing.....I guess it helps to have a clean record...


----------



## buck32

MT: Show proof of Hunter Safety or Handgun course, finger printing/background check at the sheriffs office, $45.00 fee and 30 to 60 day wait for a call to come down and pick it up.


----------



## The Box

AZ: Took a very informative 8 hour class for $30 with written and shooting test (both ridiculously easy) which included fingerprinting. Mailed in the app with $60 and got the card in 6 days.


----------

